# New 386 Sc/S is here!



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello all,

The new S&W 386 Sc/S arrived earlier this week. Pics on the internet give no indication as to how awesome these things look in real life. I only had time to run a few dozen rounds through it so far, but hope to shoot it this coming weekend. Hopefully I'll be able to put up a range report in the coming weeks.

Enclosed are some pics with the 386 sitting next to a Colt Detective Special, to give you some idea as to overall size and shape....

PhilR.


----------

